# Eberspacher F52 error



## mattt

Tried the system before leaving now on site and am getting an error code of F52 and when I inspected the heater found it dripping a bit of diesel which occurs when it is trying to fire up.

The system is diesel powered hydronic which heats water and alde central heating.
Is there something I am overlooking or something which I can check to get the thing fired up? The leaking fuel I thought was due to it not igniting and so excess unburnt fuel dripping, possibly?

It is 2009 mh (Frankia) with little use in last year.


----------



## Jezport

Surely if its dripping diesel it cant be right.


----------



## mattt

I sort of assumed that but was hoping it was possibly not igniting properly due to some bad connection or an easy fix. Pretty sure the dripping fuel is unburnt and coming from the exhaust but still without hot water!


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

On mine the diesel feed is just a rubber hose held on with a jubilee clip which sometimes needs tightening after vibrations from the road.

51 suggests other than the fuel feed though. I've changed pretty much everything on mine and its easy enough, the only problem is soft ally screws holding the fan unit onto the combustion chamber, you can really easily round them off! But yours may be different.

Mine has occasionally suggested theres a problem with the air feed, but that was only because the air inlet had drooped a bit and was facing a strong breeze where we were camped.

If the heater plug is OK and its not firing (perhaps due to insufficient fuel cos its leaking at the inlet), the diesel usually comes out of the exhaust as a dense white cloud, partially heated but not ignited, not as drips. The fuel inlet on mine drops fuel directly onto a gauze around the heater plug, so it can't get in without being heated (normally). Spare heater plugs are not costly.

There isn't a lot of diesel fed into it normally, so a decent drip may even be the fuel inlet pipe isn't actually attached?!

Can you have a closer look where its dripping from?

The code list for my D5WS is;-

Fault Code Fault Description Causes / Repair
000 Normal Operation
010 Overvoltage Check voltage between terminals 1(red) and 2(brown) at
connector. This must be less than 15.9 volts.
Check vehicle charging system.
011 Under voltage shut down Check voltage between terminals 1(red) and 2(brown) at
connector. This must be greater than 10.2 volts
Check batteries and connections.
012 Overheating Check for possible causes of overheat (water circuit), Sensor.
Check overheat switch resistance values. Temperature at
temperature sensor or overheat sensor is greater than 125°C
014 Possible overheating detected Difference of measured values at temperature sensor >15°C
(difference evaluation) (min. 70°C water temperature and metering pump in
operation); Check temperature sensor and overheating sensor,
replace if necessary.
015 Too many overheats Remove cause of over heat. Reset control unit using 7 day
timer or fault code retrieval device to unlock control unit.
020 Open circuit - glow pin Check glow pin, replace if necessary
021 Short circuit - glow plug Check glow pin, replace if necessary
030 Combustion air blower motor Blower impeller or electric motor jammed (frozen solid, dirty,
etc.) Remedy jam, replace electric motor if necessary
031 Combustion air blower motor Check lead to combustion air motor for continuity, replace
motor if necessary
032 Combustion air blower motor short-circuit Check combustion air blower motor (electric motor); replace if
necessary. Check power supply (chafed, corroded etc.)
041 Water pump break Check supply lead to water pump for continuity, remedy break,
replace water pump if necessary
042 Water pump short-circuit Check supply lead to water pump for short circuit, check water
pump, replace water pump if necessary
047 Short circuit - fuel metering pump Check for wires for short to fuel metering pump. Test fuel
metering pump. Replace if necessary
048 Open circuit - fuel metering pump Check supply lead to metering pump for continuity, remedy
break, replace if necessary
050 Too many no start attempts Safety time counter reading exceeded. Reset control unit
using 7 day timer or fault code retrieval device to unlock
control unit
14
Fault Code Fault Description Causes / Repair
051 Faulty flame recognition At start, if flame sensor is a above 70°C > 240 seconds; check
exhaust gas and combustion air supply, check flame sensor,
replace if necessary.
052 No start safety time exceeded No flame detected on start attempt.
Check fuel delivery and fuel supply, Check exhaust gas
and combustion air ducts
053 Flame cutout in boost mode Heater has started successfully the flame has extinguished.
Check fuel supply. Check combustion air and exhaust flow.
Check flame sensor resistance value. Replace flame sensor if
necessary
054 Flame cutout in high mode Heater has started successfully the flame has extinguished.
Check fuel supply. Check combustion air and exhaust flow.
056 Flame cutout in low mode Check flame sensor resistance value.
060 Open circuit - flame sensor Temperature sensor detects a value beyond it's range.
Check connections. Check sensor resistance values between
11 and 12 at connector B2 > 2 MW (if open circuit)
061 Short circuit - external temperature Check connections. Check sensor resistance values between
sensor 11 and 12 at connector B2 < 50W (if short circuit)
064 Open circuit - flame sensor Sensor is sensing value outside of range. Check connection
leads. Resistance values between 13 and 14 at connector
B2 > 3040 W (if open circuit)
065 Short circuit - flame sensor Check connection leads. Resistance values between 13 and
14 at connector B2 < 780 W (if short circuit).
071 Open circuit - overheat sensor Check connection leads. Resistance values between 9 and 10
at connector B2 > 2 MW (if open circuit)
072 Short circuit - overheat sensor Check connection leads. Resistance values between 9 and 10
at connector B2 < 50 MW (if short circuit)
090 Control unit defect (internal fault) Control unit malfunction due to interference voltage from
092 Control unit defective(ROM error) vehicle electrical system; possible causes low batteries,
093 Control unit defective(RAM error) charges, other sources of interference, eliminate interference
voltages. Internal faults detected in microprocessor/ memory
detected. Replace control unit
097 Control unit defective (power failure) Internal failure. Replace control unit
099 Control unit defective (eeprom error) Exchange the control unit

Jason


----------



## ozwhit

Great informative post Jason .


----------



## mattt

Looked at ait gain, from what I have read online it appears to go through the normal power up procedure and then when it starts pulsing the fuel to ignite there is white smoke and fuel drips from the exhaust outlet coupling. The fuel stops leaking after the start up phase.

Will leave it until I get home but to add to the annoyance just had a thought to use the aircon unit to heat the mh only to find it wont switch on!!! It also had been working, could there be some wee poxy fuse to blame. Dont want to spend all day of out weekend away trying to sort it but it is really bugging me.

It was lashing rain on the way here and had considered water getting in to the workings somehow?


----------



## mattt

Home today and got another look at the heater plus the aircon.

Took part of the casing off that houses the fuel pump and started the system up, same thing though no fuel leaking from pump connections just from the exhaust coupling. From this I am assuming it is not firing up hence the unburnt fuel in the exhaust? This also has had very little use.

The aircon which has has 5 mins use from new at most! Took the interior panel off and measured the supply voltage, nothing on meter should have read 240volts. This was tried with both battery/inverter and with mains hook up. 240volts was present at the mh sockets on both occassions. Can't find where to trace the aircon supply back to, I am assuming there is a junction box where the 240v is divided up to the various consumer points. Any ideas where it is?

Are these items normally covered under the manufacturers warranty or with the vehicle warranty. It came with a MB&G Gold warranty anyone had dealings with them?


----------



## Esba

Hi Mat I was with Eberspacher service engineer today the unit needs servicing.Fuel not egniting The unit is easy to remove , you need to clamp the heater hose pipes and fuel pipe its just dirty work.If you contact Ederspacher Tel 01425 480151 they will let you know your nearest service point Esba


----------

